# Mr Fish's favorite, with Cocobolo



## SENC (Feb 24, 2014)

This duck call is for my son's school's fundraising auction. The yellow corn bread (yellow cedar burl) barrel was stabilized before turning, sanded to 2000, then treated to a series of tung oil baths before getting polished and buffed on the wheel. The cocobolo insert is au natural, just buffed and polished on the wheel after it was turned and sanded. It is a reelfoot style call with a phosphur bronze reed. I'm going to hate to let this one go. C&C welcomed.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140224_210953_zpseibwoig3.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140224_211212_zpstnq5p388.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 14


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Feb 24, 2014)

Love the yellow cedar burl! One of these days I am going to get my hands on some......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2014)

WOW! Awesome, awesome call, Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 24, 2014)

That ought to bring a pretty penny at the auction! Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful call and work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2014)

OMG

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes that is one gorgeous call and I love that cornbread. 

Henry you are living proof that a man can be cruel, and still be cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2014)

What, you noticed the backdrop for the call pic?


Kevin said:


> Yes that is one gorgeous call and I love that cornbread.
> 
> Henry you are living proof that a man can be cruel, and still be cool.


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2014)

Seriously, thanks to all of you for your kind comments. That one was lots of fun, and it is easy to make something that looks good when you start with wood like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> What, you noticed the backdrop for the call pic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2014)

I didn't notice the backdrop either lol . Was the piece punky? Or did u stabilize just to be sure you didn't have any issues? I ask cuz I've only turned one piece so far and it wasn't stabilized but turned like a dream


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Very, very nice. Really like thay yellow cedar.

Ray


----------



## Big Brad Va (Feb 25, 2014)

That is an extremely awesome call. Amazing


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 25, 2014)

that my friend is absolutely beutifull. stunning piece of duck hunting art henry. no hunting that baby total shelf material. duck


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2014)

I stabilized it to be sure, after having a couple explosions when I got down to thin sections on a couple test pieces. My ycb is pretty solid, but between being a softer wood that can catch if tools aren't extremely sharp and being a burl, I didn't want to risk it.



manbuckwal said:


> I didn't notice the backdrop either lol . Was the piece punky? Or did u stabilize just to be sure you didn't have any issues? I ask cuz I've only turned one piece so far and it wasn't stabilized but turned like a dream


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 26, 2014)

Henry that is one of if not the best looking call I have ever seen!!!!  

Mark


----------

